

Why not to trust them - jebblue
https://www.reddit.com/r/Minecraft/comments/3ewvt2/how_to_get_the_windows_10_edition_of_minecraft/

======
jebblue
>> Can a player using Windows 10 Minecraft play along with a person using
regular Minecraft? Are the two cross-compatible?

>> Hey there! I work at Microsoft on the Minecraft team. Is there any chance
you could let me know on twitter what your location is so that we can look
into the error? My twitter is @chupacaubrey. :) Thanks!

>> Minecraft Java PC version and the Windows 10 Edition are not cross-
compatible. They are built on two totally different codebases, so you can't
take your worlds from Java and then use them on the Windows 10 Edition. Sorry!
-[https://www.reddit.com/user/chupacaubrey](https://www.reddit.com/user/chupacaubrey)

>> Different code bases isn't the reason they aren't cross compatible though.
If they aren't cross compatible it's because the new one was made to be
incompatible.
-[https://www.reddit.com/user/Suppafly](https://www.reddit.com/user/Suppafly)

